# Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG



## CI-II2IS (8. August 2011)

Hallo Community,

möchte mir fürs Studium einen Laptop zulegen und bin bei der Suche auf diesen hier gestoßen:
Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2414G75Mnbb bei notebooksbilliger.de
Hat zufällig jemand hier dieses Notebook und kann es mir empfehlen / davon abraten?
Habe schon Schlechtes über das Display gelesen. Stimmt das?

Allerdings sind 750€ schon an der absoluten Preisobergrenze bei mir, weshalb auch die Frage nach billigeren, guten Alternativen im Raum steht. 
Dabei sollte der Laptop ein 14-15 Zöller sein und gute Leistung (etwa 4GB, Intel i5-Prozessor) mit einer guten Akkulaufzeit verbinden. 
Das Design und Verarbeitung sind mir auch sehr wichtig und ich möchte kein klapperiges Gehäuse (zB aus schlecht verarbeitetem Plastik). 
Spieletauglich sollte er schon ein wenig sein (z.B. für FIFA), aber Egoshooter der neusten Generation spiele ich eigentlich nicht.

edit:
habe außerdem noch diese hier gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004S6PWIW/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=computers&psc=1
http://www.amazon.de/Pavilion-dv6-6...1_8?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1312720503&sr=1-8


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2011)

Ich würde eher in diese Richtung gehen: 

Dell Vostro V131, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Professional, silber (N13118S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Grafikkarte ist allerdings schlechter, wobei die Qualität an sich besser ist. 
Du solltest also abwegen, ob du ein Gerät brauchst, das du viel herumträgst oder ob du ein Gerät brauchst, 
das du als Desktopalternative nimmst. 

Mobil: 13,3-14,5" + Intel HD Grafik (=lange Akkulaufzeit)
Desktopalternative: 15,6" + Nvidia GT540M o.ä.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

maja, mit dem Dell kann man das Games aber echt komplett knicken...

Der Acer ist absolut o.k., da tun sich die ganzen Geräte mit ner 540m und so einer CPU nur wenig, wenn die um die 500-700€ kosten - der Timeline hat halt noch einen besonders starken Akku, also falls Dir das wichtig ist, wäre der eine gute Wahl. Wenn der Akku nicht so wichtig ist, kriegst Du die Leistung auch preiswerter, oder für den gleichen Preis was qualiativ besseres. 


Wegen des Displays: das ist immer relativ. "Schlecht" im Sinne davon, dass Du als normaler User schon direkt irgendwas negatives bemerkst, ist das sicher nicht. Je nach dem, wer die Meinung von sich gibt, wurde dann halt vlt. mit sehr hoher Messlatte gemessen, zB Farbtreue für professionelle Anwender oder die Eignung bei extrem hellen Lichtverhältnissen usw. - zur Not kannst Du ein Notebook ja auch immer wieder zurückgeben, falls Dir direkt was schlechtes auffällt.


----------



## CI-II2IS (8. August 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf des Acer-Notebooks wäre sicherlich die enorm lange Akkulaufzeit.
Gibt es auch einen TimelineX-Besitzer, der mir ein Feedback geben kann? Insbesondere im Hinblick auf Verarbeitung/Stabilität/Kratzempfindlichkeit, weil ich es sicher viel rumtragen werde.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

Wenn hier keiner sich meldet, dann schau am besten mal bei amazon, notebooksbilliger.de usw. oder auch bei notebookjournal.de nach Meinungen. ich sag mal so: ich habe bisher noch keine Beschwerden gehört, und die timeline-Serie ist ja schon ne Weile zu haben - aber es gibt "gefühlt" auf jeden Fall hochwertigere Notebooks, wobei da die Frage ist, ob es auch für 600-700€ wirklich "bessere" gibt, die dann auch noch einen guten Akku und halbwegs brauchbare Grafikkarte haben. Die timelines sind offenbar robust genug für den Alltag, auch wenn die sich laut der ein oder anderen Meinung relativ "dünn" anfühlen sollen, jedenfalls war das bei den ersten Timelines von vor 1-2 jahren so. Eine Neoprenhülle beim Transport ist aber eh ein "Muss" bei Notebooks wegen Kratzern, hab ich für mein Acer 5920G auch.


----------



## Christian Z. (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir letzte Woche den Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG gekauft. Ich bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden damit. Die Verarbeitung finde ich ganz gut, man hat im Großen und Ganzen das Gefühl einen kompakten und stabilen Rechner in der Hand zu haben obwohl er sehr dünn ist. Der Gehäusebereich über dem DVD-Laufwerk lässt sich aber wirklich ein wenig nach unten drücken, wie in einem Test zu lesen war. Finde ich aber nicht so wild. Ich hatte vorher einen Packard Bell TX 69 gekauft den ich aber wieder zurückgegeben habe, dort fand ich eben genau die Verarbeitung nicht soo toll. Der Deckel hat nicht plan auf dem Gehäuse gelegen und das Aluminium war gefühlt nur dünnes Blech, und das Touchpad war zu glatt, dafür aber schön groß. Das Touchpad beim Acer ist dagegen leider etwas klein geraten. Zur Kratzfestigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ihn erst eine Woche habe. Die Geräuschentwicklung ist sehr gering, ich habe bis jetzt allerdings auch noch keine anspruchsvollen Dinge damit veranstaltet, beim "normalen" Arbeiten ist kaum etwas zu hören. Die einzige Sache die wirklich extrem nervt, ist das verspiegelte Display. Wenn du den mit zur Uni nehmen und also auch draußen damit arbeiten willst würde ich mir das echt überlegen. Das macht schon Probleme in geschlossenen Räumen. An deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich ein mattes Display verwenden. 
So, hab einfach mal aufgeschrieben was ich von dem Teil halte. Ich muss dazu sagen das es mein erstes Notebook ist. Bin da also Laie. 
Wenn Fragen sind, gerne.

Christian


----------



## CI-II2IS (13. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, habe mich jetzt aber doch gegen das TimelineX entschieden. Gründe dafür waren u.A. der fest verbaute Akku und das "schlechte" Display. Habe mich nun für ein Dell XPS 15 entschieden.


----------



## thysol (14. August 2011)

Ich kann von der neuen Acer Aspire TimelineX Serie nur abraten. Die haben eine so tolle Kühlung das viele Geräte sich in Games drosseln.

Review Acer Aspire 5830TG Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

In Bad Company 2 (in den meisten anderen Games auch) drosselt die CPU nach einer Zeit auf 1.2GHz. Da kann mann doch ordetliches Gaming knicken. Das Display der TimelineX ist auch unterste Schublade. Ich kann nur von den TimelineX abraten wegen der Throttling Problematik.


----------



## CI-II2IS (14. August 2011)

Von dieser Problematik hatte ich auch gelesen, wobei das wahrscheinlich nur bei leistungshungrigen Spielen auftritt (bei mir wär das Problem vermutlich nicht aufgetreten).
Sollte so etwas beim Dell auftauchen, werde ich euch berichten!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. August 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ich kann von der neuen Acer Aspire TimelineX Serie  nur abraten. Die haben eine so tolle Kühlung das viele Geräte sich in  Games drosseln.
> 
> Review  Acer Aspire 5830TG Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
> 
> In  Bad Company 2 (in den meisten anderen Games auch) drosselt die CPU nach  einer Zeit auf 1.2GHz. Da kann mann doch ordetliches Gaming knicken.  Das Display der TimelineX ist auch unterste Schublade. Ich kann nur von  den TimelineX abraten wegen der Throttling Problematik.



Hast du das Notebook selber oder hast du nur davon gelesen 
ICH habe seit einem halben Jahr das 5830TG mit HD 5650 Hybrid und *bin begeistert *


Hier mal mein Erfahrungs - Thread dazu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...uer-max-600-mit-einigen-spezialwuenschen.html

PS:
Die hier genannten Probleme sind durch ein - inoffizielles - Treiberupdate auch schon gelöst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hybrid-grafikfehler-bei-shift-2-dirt-1-a.html

Zusammengefasst kann ich das 5830TG - vor allem mit der hybriden 5650m sehr empfehlen!
Die neueren Timeline haben mit dem fixen Akku natürlich einen groben Nachteil.


----------



## thysol (16. August 2011)

Ich habe auch nicht von deinem Modell geredet. Ich rede von den neuen TimelineX mit Sandy Bridge CPU. Die haben keine Treiber Probleme sondern nur eine Schrott Kühlung. Schliesse bitte nicht direkt von dem Vorgänger auf den Nachfolger.


----------

